# wall vibration and floor support question



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Aloha!

I live in a house that is on stilts and I was noticing quite a bit of movement "vibration" and I was thinking that wall or floor resonance could affect or color the sound just like if it were coming from the LFE cabinet but in a larger aspect. 4 way's of flex so to speak, with only a MTX SW1515. Its only 250w and I will be improving the LFE output with a different setup that makes the mtx sw1515 seem like a mouse compared to the body building elephant that will be in the room soon enough. Not that I can do mutch to fix the issue but drown out the coloration with spl? You think im overthinking my situation?

http://www.amazon.com/MTX-SW1515-Subwoofer-250-Watts-Frequency/dp/B0001657GK 

Mahalo for your help.
Ryan


----------



## Tin_Ears (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll have the same issues. From all I've read this is completely normal but it unsettles me a bit regarding the structural integrity of my home.:dontknow:

My floor is basic joists on concrete piers. It currently has no cross-bracing or added supports. The following link is what I'll be doing to mine. The more difficult part is I'll have to remove the wood floor covering on the second floor to add the bracing... that's going to be pricey. At least the home isn't quite finished yet and is unoccupied.

The above stated, I've read many times that a little bit of flex in the walls, ceiling and floor is actually beneficial to rumble effects. I've also read that some room leakage is also preferable. I don't know though.

*LINK TO FLOOR BRACING*


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

I understand that this home is from 1983 and probably did not have the same codes applied as now days. We rent and I would not want to hear from the land lord that its my fault that the house is in pieces because of a killer setup. That would be kind of a mood spoiler. It has insulation and 1/2in ply holding the insulation in place but anything is possible as there is Murphy's Law.


----------



## Tin_Ears (Aug 7, 2012)

ht-core said:


> I understand that this home is from 1983 and probably did not have the same codes applied as now days. We rent and I would not want to hear from the land lord that its my fault that the house is in pieces because of a killer setup. That would be kind of a mood spoiler. It has insulation and 1/2in ply holding the insulation in place but anything is possible as there is Murphy's Law.


Yeah... I'd be careful in a rental. The landlord could claim anything he wants and you may need to prove your innocence in court. I'd just be conservative until I got my own place.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok. ok. I'll only turn it up at party's and some movies. It just so happens that the owner is who my girlfriend works for and her work is a 13 second walk away. Did I mention the owners brother lives about the same distance away? Lucky they like her more then me. Now that I think about it, it may not be a plus that they like her more then me after the sub is finished. Might be a good thing. She talks way too much.


----------



## Tin_Ears (Aug 7, 2012)

The location is certainly convenient for your girlfriend's work but not so convenient for turning up the bass. You don't want to annoy her boss or his brother.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

The boss is a she. And very grouchy and opinionated at that. I'll give it a shot and give it hell just till she looks out the window. I gotta have some fun to ya know! Haha!


----------

